# PRP 26 (C) and 26(C)



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

Good day people. I am seeking for help. I have a 10 year daughter on a study permit acquired from my country of origin and would like to apply for a PRP, her passport expires on the 10th of October, can I lodge an application in RSA or need to change her permit to a local one first? Secondly I have a 19 year old son on an TRV accompaning major child, can he apply for a PRP? He has been on a study permit for the past 8 years. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I am assuming you, yourself, has a PRP or the other parent has a PRP or is a citizen. If that is not the case then both kids are not eligible for PRP.

Assuming the first statement above, the minor child can apply for PRP now. Just make sure you renew the study visa before it expires. Dont think that just because you have apply for PRP u can neglect the visa.

For the second major child he first needs to be on relatives visa (not sure if this is what you refer to a TRV accompanying major child)


----------



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I am on PRP. The major child has an accompanying visa major child. My problem is on the PRP categories for children there's <18 years and >21 years. There is no mention of the years in between.
Thank you


----------

